# Timberline during the summer?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing lately. Me and a buddy are planing on making a day trip down there this Friday to get a bit of riding in. It sounds like their two highest lifts are open, along with their pipe and a summer terrain park.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shannon from shayboarder.com is up there right now, working for Windell's Camp. Check out her blog for daily riding reports and pictures. It'll give you a pretty good idea of what's up there. Check out YouTube for videos of Timberline riding in years past. Just search for "Timberline August"

According to Shannon, the pros were hitting the half-pipe last week - pretty cool!

YouTube - Timberline _ Palmer Snow Field in Summer
YouTube - Timberline Summer Skiing 2009


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! I'm pretty impressed, it looks alott better then what I had thought. Getting pretty stoked, I like the fact that they let you hike. I don't plan on cliff jumping :O but it looks like you can get some pretty fresh lines.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Holy awesomeness, Timberline was just epic yesterday! Got some great turns in the morning and ended up in the park once it got pretty slushy elsewhere.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sick. I'll be there sometime next week/weekend.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Man I had an awesome time at Timberline, I went on Friday and Saturday. The snow consistancy was great, by the time I started it would already be kinda mushy and then got to the nice almost-powder consistancy of slush.

I also got to board behind Heikki Sorsa and a couple other pro's, and I swear I saw Shay from Shayboarder.com drive by me in the parking lot and say "hey cool" when she saw my new Never Summer board.

Here's a video taken with my ghetto camera boarding down outside the boundaries left of Palmer.

YouTube - Timberline Snowboarding


----------

